# Metropolis Ark 4 - Missing legato transitions in multi patches???



## Bluemount Score (Nov 6, 2020)

I just encountered a strange bug (?) in Ark 4.

As the title says, legato and power legato transitions seem to be missing when either of these two articulations is played in a multi patch. It is monophonic, but you can't hear any slurred transitions between notes, which are in fact audible when I play the single articulation patches.
So far this seems to be a problem with high and mid string sections, I yet haven't tried the other instruments.

And no, legato samples are _not_ purged. In fact it doesn't do anything to the sound (but does increase RAM footprint) if I purge them in the settings, which seems just wrong...

Anybody else gets this??


----------

